# Best Small City Skylines



## charmedone

hears my list 

1 burbank CA









2 Orlando FL









3 White Plains NY

























4 Dayton OH

















5 Hartford CT


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Can we say population perhaps?

The Gold Coast, Australia. Population : 500,000

















Michael Dawes








scottrudkin


----------



## Taiki24

*Reno, NV*

How about Reno, Nevada? 




























THE place for gambling in Nevada before Vegas got big. Still quite a bit of tourism, and lot's of conventions as well, so thus multiple large Hotels/Casinos.


There are also a few larger hotels away from the downtown cluster:

The Nugget









The Atlantis









And the second tallest building in the city, the Grand Sierra Resort


----------



## spotila

I'd like to nominate Wellington, NZ. Probably not the best but punching well above its weight
Pop: 190,000 (metro 400,000)


----------



## smuthny

Maybe some from Europe.. 



Elvenking said:


> Poznań, Western Poland:


----------



## elculo

Some more Europe:

Eschborn, a suburb of Frankfurt.
Population: 20.000
Jobs: 28.000
They have lowers taxes than Frankfurt and draw lots of companies out of Frankfurt, their newest trophy is the German Stock Exchange which is building its "Deutsche Boerse Cube" at the moment:










More pics:
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=7381&page=3


----------



## Looking/Up

Victoria, BC, Canada
Population - *78 000*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/2619434077/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicfan/3258545749/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicfan/3396887125/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jglsongs/2620276754/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vicfan/3346146456/


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue

_The Gems of Texas on the Gulf Coast
_*Corpus Christi* (*city 285K,*metro 416K)





























*South Padre Island* (*city 2500*, part of, but not a central city of Brownsville-Harlingen MSA-393K) Basically the Mini-Miami of Texas.


----------



## eMKay

I vote for my own city, nice mix of modern and art deco...

All photos by me...


----------



## Conor

BELFAST:

Central pop: 267,500 | Metro pop: 579,276

Tallest completed/UC building: Obel (85m) Windsor House (80m) City hospital (75m) Hilton (64) BT Riverside tower (62m) The Boat (60m)

Tallest proposed/Approved: Aurora (109m) Bedford Sq (104m) Vetro (100m) St Georges Gate (78m) and numerous other smaller developments. 

Unfortunately we can't legally have anything here built over 109m because the city centre lies directly below a very nearby airport flightpath. 








































































































































Belfast also has Europe's largest Gantry Cranes (107m)


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Benidorm, Sabadell or Calpe are some exemples here in Spain.
La Coruña has a little skyline, but there are 450.000 inh. living in that city.


----------



## damian89

I wouldn't call 0,5 mln city small


----------



## Nightsky

Belfast, Buffalo and Poznan are not small actually. Neither Gold Coast.


----------



## taboe

*Oostende*, Belgium, pop: 90 000, tallest building: 104m


----------



## FiL

*Small city size*

I'd certainly consider 500k a small city or maybe a large sized town.


----------



## libicong00

I vote for my own city, the another tall building in nanjing of china


----------



## aBe

Penang, Malaysia


----------



## girlicious_likeme

i wonder why no one has posted:

Yellowknife, Northwest Territories, Canada.










Location:
62º31'N 114º21'W
(in the middle of a very remote area)
(under almost continuous permafrost)
(directly in the middle of the aurora oval)

Population:
2006 census: 18,700 ONLY
2009 estimate: 19,000

Metro pop:
just add 250 for Dettah and 200 for N'Dilo.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Nightsky said:


> Belfast, Buffalo and Poznan are not small actually. Neither Gold Coast.


When you compare cities like these to NYC, Tokyo etc. They're definitely small, in terms of population. 

Buffalo has a metro population of 1million + doesn't it though? I wouldn't call anything 1 million + a small city.


----------



## buho

If we talk about little cities skylines... Benidorm (Spain) maybe wins :lol:
Population: 70.000
Towers with 100 metres or more: 27
40 towers with more than 85 metres
1 tower is 186 metres tall, another 158, and other is 150. They are building just now 2 that will be 200 metres tall.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^What makes you think I was talking to you.... because I was actually talking about the post above mine...


----------



## citypia

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Can we say population perhaps?
> 
> The Gold Coast, Australia. Population : 500,000


In my opinion, the city with population of 500,000 is NOT a small city at all.

It is a medium-sized city, neither a big city nor a small city.
No one can call a small city to city with population of 500,000 here in korea.


----------



## citypia

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^^What makes you think I was talking to you.... because I was actually talking about the post above mine...


I am happy that you are NOT talking to me.


----------



## ExWNY'er

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> When you compare cities like these to NYC, Tokyo etc. They're definitely small, in terms of population.
> 
> Buffalo has a metro population of 1million + doesn't it though? I wouldn't call anything 1 million + a small city.


Agreed. Buffalo has an impressive skyline, but it is not really a small city. It's not a big city anymore, but most of the skyline was built at a time when it was still one of the largest cities in the country. Even with it's decline, it still is a large city. When I saw this category, I was thinking cities like Springfiled, IL or Baton Rouge or Shreveport.


----------



## elculo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558144


----------



## David_123

limerickguy said:


> Irelands tallest hotel



Thats not true, Irelands tallest hotel is Belfast's Hilton hotel. 









Belfast is also home to the three tallest building in Ireland. Obel tower, Windsor House and Belfast City Hospital Tower.


----------



## jpsolarized

Wellington must be there in the top 5


----------



## carewser

Yellowknife Canada. Population:under 20,000.


----------



## SeriaLK

Valdivia, Chile | Pupulation: 155.000


----------



## Draegen

Dubai wins best small city skyline :nuts::lol::lol::lol::nuts:


----------



## castermaild55

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> hehe. if it's real, those buildings are on quite a lean












official web site
*http://www.snowtomamu.jp/*


----------



## 10123

Not really a small city but small compared to many cities, population 1m


----------



## puxar_ferro

almost 70K people


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

povoa de varzim


----------



## Dredzik

Toruń, Poland



















Przemyśl, Poland


----------



## tricolor87

Miramar, Buenos Aires Province (Argentina)

Population: 19.500




























My favourite is Camboriu, Brasil

:banana:


----------



## meaburroperomerio

May I ask a question, what is the limit of population to say that a city is a "small city"?

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
population: 541.733 












>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isaidso

meaburroperomerio said:


> May I ask a question, what is the limit of population to say that a city is a "small city"?


It seems fairly broadly defined. The thread starter even included Orlando. Orlando had 2,082,421 people in 2009. I don't consider that small. He may have meant city population instead of metropolitan population, but that's a silly measuring stick to use.

City definitions of size don't make sense because city boundaries don't always reflect the true population of the area. Montréal has over 4 million people, but is technically made up of 16 cities just on the island of Montréal which are little more than political divisions. The City of Westmount is an enclave of Montréal that's 4.02 sq km and situated right downtown. There are only 20,494 people within the borders of the City of Westmount, but it contains Westmount Square. It's hardly fair to call this a city of 20,494 when it's really just a part of metropolitan Montréal, population 4,014,700 (2009 projection).

*Westmount Square:*








http://www.jphinternational.com/Westmount-Square.jpg

There are a further 74 cities and towns off the island of Montréal that you would have to add to make up that 4 million+ figure. Metropolitan population is the only measure that makes sense.


----------



## meaburroperomerio

Nice cities


----------



## meaburroperomerio

>>>>


----------



## meaburroperomerio

*Ushuaia, Argentina THE END OF THE WORLD*
POPULATION: 50.000



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

FLICKR


----------



## World 2 World

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*
Population : Around 80,000












































































































from flickr


----------



## strandeed

Newcastle Upon Tyne

Population 250,000


----------



## Mono_Tech

Valdivia, Chile 
population: 150.000










por *Caglieri*


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Skyline of Almere Stad, The Netherlands*

This city is build on a manmade island in the former Southern Sea establish in 1970. (30km from Amsterdam)

Population in 1975: 47
Population in 2010: 188.000


----------



## toroloco

Boca del Rio, Veracruz, Mexico (Pop. 140,000 Metro:642,000)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





credits to the veracruz forum


----------



## Arleen

Sleepy Hollow and Tarrytown, NY. An hour outside of the city and the Sleepy Hollow cemetery has the graves of Washington Irving, Andrew Carnegie and William Rockefeller. The cemetery is gorgeous and there's monuments that I've never seen anything of the like anywhere else. Read The Legend of Sleepy Hollow before you go for the full effect. Just get on the Tappan Zee Bridge and head west.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Glendale, CA*









flickr : scottjlowe


----------



## catsrawesome

Des Moines Iowa Pop 190,000 metro 560,000


----------



## shtoopid

this is a good idea, but most of these cities aren't small. and a lot of these pictures aren't skylines


----------



## ChitownCity

^ I agree with Shtoopid. :lol: LMAO at Burbank, CA & Culemborg, Ushuaia, argentina. I'm confused on where the sky line is?? And I would say anything 500k & under is a small city. (and since when did a bridge constitute as a skyline??)


----------



## DZH22

Some nice small city skylines in the Northeast US

Hartford






































Providence





























White Plains


----------



## Major Deegan

....


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
It's funny people posting skyline of cities like Providence and Hartford (very beautiful indeed), suggesting they are small cities. Both are the center of metro areas over 1 million people. Hardly they can be regarded as "small cities". 

Resort-towns, like Benidorn or Balneário Camboriú are actually home of millions of people in the summer. I don't think we are talking about "small cities skylines" as well.

And finally, cities part of a bigger metropolitan area, like Glendale, are much more districts than a "real" city.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Londrina*, 510,000 people:









_picasaweb - frazao_

^^
Well, it's not that small, but the skyline is quite impressive for its size.


----------



## dark_shadow1

A city with 510,000 residences is definitely not a small city.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
What about Providence (1,600,000 people) or Hartford (1,100,000)? Or Balneário Camboriú and Benidorm (both over 1 million in the summer)? Or Glendale, part of a 17 million people metropolis?

Londrina may not be a "small city", but it's a regular mid-size one.


----------



## dark_shadow1

^^
And the thread is called "best *small* cities skylines"?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Londrina has a metropolitan population of nearly 800,000. :|


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

dark_shadow1 said:


> A city with 510,000 residences is definitely not a small city.


It is. Well it is a subjective term actually. I personally consider cities small which has less than 2M residents.


----------



## DZH22

If we are going only be city populations, Hartford is about 125k and Providence about 175k. Heck, for the person claiming Providence is 1.6 million, keep in mind that the entire STATE of Rhode Island is only about 1,050,000! By including metros, you are also including a fair amount of other "cities" in these metros as well. Where do we draw the line? For the Northeast, I would consider Hartford and Providence to certainly be on the small side.


----------



## kofemord

*des moines, iowa*

The city proper population was 203,433 at the 2010 census










http://www.deweytube.com/des-moines-used-cars.aspx












http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Des_Moines_skyline.jpg










http://www.iowadrugrehab.org/des-moines-rehab.html


----------



## World 2 World

*Putrajaya - Malaysia
Population - 70,000*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hgdiepen/5577308664/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hgdiepen/5576725733/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hgdiepen/5577309934/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve75/5577149992/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/azfarpunye/5594497925/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristaline_tears/5564594222/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fazley_ozil/5598158433/


more pic: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374799&page=21


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

But simply the best skyline for a small city in the entire world is *Benidorm, Spain*. With no more than 75.000 inhabitants.

28 towers with more than 100m.
42 towers with more than 85m
1 tower with 200m (under construction)


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

*Best small city skyline. Only cities under 75k population.*

I think there is no competitor for Benidorm, Spain. With a population of less than 75k (73.000 inhabitants) has:

28 towers with more than 100m.
42 towers with more than 85m
1 tower with 200m (under construction)

It's the densest city of La Marina county, with a density of 1895,38 hab./km²

And there goes the pics ! :banana:














































This is the 200m building that is under construction:




























For now the tallest is: (Gran Hotel Bali with 187m)


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

The mini Hong Kong )


----------



## Archaean

Benidorm is ugly and dirty, and that new tallest building is just hideous.


----------



## Brad

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> I think there is no competitor for Benidorm, Spain. With a population of less than 75k (73.000 inhabitan


La Defense,. 20k inhabitants.


----------



## Victhor

Archaean said:


> Benidorm is ugly and dirty, and that new tallest building is just hideous.


Benidorm is not dirty. It's much cleaner than most "world class" cities and much richer cities.


----------



## IngMarco

Bellevue in Washington is a real beauty.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brad said:


> La Defense,. 20k inhabitants.


Paris - 12,000,000

How few people live in La Defense doesn't matter, as the majority aren't residential buildings anyway and are build due to the clout of the city.


----------



## Brad

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Paris - 12,000,000
> 
> How few people live in La Defense doesn't matter, as the majority aren't residential buildings anyway and are build *due to the clout of the city*.


The unique skyline of Bedinorm is formed by its numerous tall hotels* due to tourists*


----------



## citypia

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> I think there is no competitor for Benidorm, Spain. With a population of less than 75k (73.000 inhabitants) has:
> 
> 28 towers with more than 100m.
> 42 towers with more than 85m
> 1 tower with 200m (under construction)
> 
> [/IMG]


Benidorm is simply amazing but I have to say this, very sorry.( I really like Benidorm.)
There is a competitor for Benidorm on the other side of this planet.
The name of the competitor is Dongtan city in South Korea.
Dongtan city was built to be compact in limited area to save spaces while increasing green spaces on purpose.

Population of Dongtan : *60,000 *(sorry, less than Benidorm's population)

4 towers over 200m already( the tallest - 249m)
around 25 towers over 150m
more than 50 towers over 100m (The most of towers in Dongtan are over 100m)
One tower (275m) is going to being build.
This is a rough DATA for Dongtan.


----------



## Fakroef

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> *I think there is no competitor for *Benidorm, Spain. With a population of less than 75k (73.000 inhabitants) has:


Balneário Camboriú - Brazil - 100,000 hab.







































Tallest buildings *164m*, Third and Fourth Tallest in the country (Very ugly btw) :










U/C:

(SC) Balneário Camboriú | Barra Norte | Infinity Coast | 66 fl | *240m*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442694

(SC) Balneário Camboriú | Sky Tower | *210 m* | 45 fl | FG Empreendimentos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1598875

(SC) Balneário Camboriú | Yatchouse Residence Club | *227 m* | 2x +57 fl| Pasqualotto 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548410

(SC) Balneário Camboriú | The Tower Residence | 60~70 fl | *265m+* | FG Empreendimentos 

(SC) Balneário Camboriú | Barra Sul | Epic Tower| *209 m* | 55 fl| Fg 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1657834&highlight=vila+serena

The are others over 150m and there's a planned skyscraper with 80 floors, perhaps it will be the first supertall in Brazil!


----------



## Fakroef

citypia said:


> Benidorm is simply amazing but I have to say this, very sorry.( I really like Benidorm.)
> There is a competitor for Benidorm on the other side of this planet.
> The name of the competitor is Dongtan city in South Korea.
> Dongtan city was built to be compact in limited area to save spaces while increasing green spaces on purpose.
> 
> Population of Dongtan : *60,000 *(sorry, less than Benidorm's population)


Cool! never heard of, but this city is in the Seoul region, so its not fair...


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Brad said:


> The unique skyline of Bedinorm is formed by its numerous tall hotels* due to tourists*


You have NO IDEA of what's happening in Benidorm.

The tallest buildings are RESIDENTIAL AT FULL TIME. A little bit of them are only hotels, like Hotel Bali, but all the others are residential.

Just like the under construction In Tempo, 30% of buyers are from Alicante. Only 15% are inmigrants/tourists... And a lot of buyers are from Madrid. :nuts:


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Balneário Camboriú - Brazil - 100,000 hab. *sorry but I said no competitor on only cities under 75k friend !! *


----------



## Fakroef

JuMpStyLe4eVeR said:


> You have NO IDEA of what's happening in Benidorm.
> 
> The tallest buildings are RESIDENTIAL AT FULL TIME. A little bit of them are only hotels, like Hotel Bali, but all the others are residential.
> 
> Just like the under construction In Tempo, 30% of buyers are from Alicante. Only 15% are inmigrants/tourists... And a lot of buyers are from Madrid. :nuts:


Yes but the buildings in Benidorn can host 200,000 - 300,000 people at least, i doubt it that most of the residential buildings are "at full time". where do this upper-class citizens work?? is there a strong commercial/financial/industrial places near benidorn?

Its the same as Balneário Camboriú, but even that the city has a lot of buildings because of the turism, who cares? its an autonomous city far from any metropolitan region. But you are totally right, we cant compare Lá Defense, its a ridiculous comparison. Lá Defense its just a commercial district like canary wharf in London.


----------



## citypia

Fakroef said:


> Cool! never heard of, but this city is in the Seoul region, so its not fair...


You have never heard of Dongtan?
If so, how can you be so sure that unkown city, Dongtan, is in the Seoul region?

I am not sure what your term "Seoul region" means exactly whether it means administrative disrtrict or influencial area.
In either case, you are wrong.

To be sure,
First, *Dongtan is NOT in the Seoul region*.
Dongtan city belong to Gyeonggi province and Hwaseong county.
Hwaseong county consists of many farm villages and fishing villages, which most areas are rural, not a city form. Dongtan is the sole case as a city form in Hwaseong county. That's why Dongtan's surrounding areas are mostly forests, hills and rice fields. Yes, Dongtan was built in middle of rice fields in farming vallages.

Second, *Dongtan is an independent city, not a Seoul's satellite city*. 
Dongtan is away from Seoul. Look at the map below.
Seoul's closest cities are Incheon, Seongnam, Goyang, Anyang and etc but Dongtan.
Dongtan is located between Suwon and Cheonan. 
By the korean standard, Dongtan is not close to Seoul (Don't forget that South korea is very small, simmilar to Portogal's land size.)

The most important thing is Seoul's closest cities don't have distict skylines. 
The cities in the Seoul region don't have big skylines, except for Incheon.
They just spread out horizontally.
They are not like Dongtan. 
You know what I am saying? 
Dongtan was able to make skyline just because Dongtan is in the Seoul region? No way! 

Maybe, you are wondering how a small city like Dongtan can sustain such a big skyline?
Dongtan is very close to industrial zone, especially SAMSUNG semiconductor factory, one of biggest producers in the world. 
Also, there are lots of medium-sized cities nearby, which interact each other.
That's why Dongtan can stand on her own feet.

The red circle of Seoul includes a part of Ilsan, Bundang, Gwacheon, Bucheon and Guri, which are strong Seoul's influential areas even though they don't belong to Seoul admistrative district at all. Actually, the administrative district of Incheon is lager than Seoul's 
But in this map, Seoul is presented larger than Incheon becouse of Seoul's strong presence.


----------



## IngMarco

citypia said:


> You have never heard of Dongtan?
> If so, how can you be so sure that unkown city, Dongtan, is in the Seoul region?
> 
> I am not sure what your term "Seoul region" means exactly whether it means administrative disrtrict or influencial area.
> In either case, you are wrong.
> 
> To be sure,
> First, *Dongtan is NOT in the Seoul region*.
> Dongtan city belong to Gyeonggi province and Hwaseong county.
> Hwaseong county consists of many farm villages and fishing villages, which most areas are rural, not a city form. Dongtan is the sole case as a city form in Hwaseong county. That's why Dongtan's surrounding areas are mostly forests, hills and rice fields. Yes, Dongtan was built in middle of rice fields in farming vallages.
> 
> Second, *Dongtan is an independent city, not a Seoul's satellite city*.
> Dongtan is away from Seoul. Look at the map below.
> Seoul's closest cities are Incheon, Seongnam, Goyang, Anyang and etc but Dongtan.
> Dongtan is located between Suwon and Cheonan.
> By the korean standard, Dongtan is not close to Seoul (Don't forget that South korea is very small, simmilar to Portogal's land size.)
> 
> The most important thing is Seoul's closest cities don't have distict skylines.
> The cities in the Seoul region don't have big skylines, except for Incheon.
> They just spread out horizontally.
> They are not like Dongtan.
> You know what I am saying?
> Dongtan was able to make skyline just because Dongtan is in the Seoul region? No way!
> 
> Maybe, you are wondering how a small city like Dongtan can sustain such a big skyline?
> Dongtan is very close to industrial zone, especially SAMSUNG semiconductor factory, one of biggest producers in the world.
> Also, there are lots of medium-sized cities nearby, which interact each other.
> That's why Dongtan can stand on her own feet.
> 
> The red circle of Seoul includes a part of Ilsan, Bundang, Gwacheon, Bucheon and Guri, which are strong Seoul's influential areas even though they don't belong to Seoul admistrative district at all. Actually, the administrative district of Incheon is lager than Seoul's
> But in this map, Seoul is presented larger than Incheon becouse of Seoul's strong presence.


How did he know? dude, with internet and search engines everything is just one click away.


----------



## jcg96

*Puerto Peñasco/Rocky Point, México (56,000) In the middle of the desert.*


Puerto Penasco by Jose_Campoy, on Flickr


Sandy Beach Skyline @ 48°C by jcg96, on Flickr


Playa Bonita by jcg96, on Flickr


Peñasco by jcg96, on Flickr​


----------



## citypia

IngMarco said:


> How did he know? dude, with internet and search engines everything is just one click away.


So the result he got is *wrong*!
How wonderful world is!

Don't call me dude, do you think that I am a male? 
That's just what you are rashly assuming.

Dongtan from the forest


----------



## elrusodan

Wow! That Dongtan city is amazing! Do you live there? Got more photos? And what is that huge ship in the photo?


----------



## Denjiro

citypia said:


> You have never heard of Dongtan?
> If so, how can you be so sure that unkown city, Dongtan, is in the Seoul region?
> 
> I am not sure what your term "Seoul region" means exactly whether it means administrative disrtrict or influencial area.
> In either case, you are wrong.
> 
> To be sure,
> First, *Dongtan is NOT in the Seoul region*.
> Dongtan city belong to Gyeonggi province and Hwaseong county.
> Hwaseong county consists of many farm villages and fishing villages, which most areas are rural, not a city form. Dongtan is the sole case as a city form in Hwaseong county. That's why Dongtan's surrounding areas are mostly forests, hills and rice fields. Yes, Dongtan was built in middle of rice fields in farming vallages.
> 
> Second, *Dongtan is an independent city, not a Seoul's satellite city*.
> Dongtan is away from Seoul. Look at the map below.
> Seoul's closest cities are Incheon, Seongnam, Goyang, Anyang and etc but Dongtan.
> Dongtan is located between Suwon and Cheonan.
> By the korean standard, Dongtan is not close to Seoul (Don't forget that South korea is very small, simmilar to Portogal's land size.)
> 
> The most important thing is Seoul's closest cities don't have distict skylines.
> The cities in the Seoul region don't have big skylines, except for Incheon.
> They just spread out horizontally.
> They are not like Dongtan.
> You know what I am saying?
> Dongtan was able to make skyline just because Dongtan is in the Seoul region? No way!
> 
> Maybe, you are wondering how a small city like Dongtan can sustain such a big skyline?
> Dongtan is very close to industrial zone, especially SAMSUNG semiconductor factory, one of biggest producers in the world.
> Also, there are lots of medium-sized cities nearby, which interact each other.
> That's why Dongtan can stand on her own feet.
> 
> The red circle of Seoul includes a part of Ilsan, Bundang, Gwacheon, Bucheon and Guri, which are strong Seoul's influential areas even though they don't belong to Seoul admistrative district at all. Actually, the administrative district of Incheon is lager than Seoul's
> But in this map, Seoul is presented larger than Incheon becouse of Seoul's strong presence.


Dongtan is very impressive, but..
According to Wikipedia, New Dongtan City is a division of *Hwaseong City*.
Hwaseong City (with a population of ~540,000) belongs to *Sudogwon*, also known as the *Seoul Capital Area*. The Seoul Capital Area forms the second largest metropolitan area in the world..

Source


----------



## castermaild55

Tomamu again ^^










*Atami, Shizuoka*
39.000 inhabitants




























http://cdn.mkimg.carview.co.jp/carlife/images/UserCarPhoto/1222677/p1.jpg?ct=7bd4ad81a4a7


----------



## citypia

Denjiro said:


> Dongtan is very impressive, but..
> According to Wikipedia, New Dongtan City is a division of *Hwaseong City*.
> Hwaseong City (with a population of ~540,000) belongs to *Sudogwon*, also known as the *Seoul Capital Area*. The Seoul Capital Area forms the second largest metropolitan area in the world..
> 
> Source


Denjiro, thank you for your response. 

First, do you believe everything whatever wikipedia says?
Do you think that wikipedia is always accurrate? Do you know how they get the data?
Second, do you know what "*Sudogwon*" means in korean?

OK, let me tell you what "Sudogwon" means first.
"Sudo" means "capital" in korean. "Gwon" means "area" in korean.
Therefore, 'Sudogwon" means "capital city area".

Now, let me ask you one question.
Do you know where the administrative capital of south korea" is?
Seoul? No! 
*Seoul is NOT the administrative capital city of south korea.* Sejong city is the very administrative capital of south Korea. 
Therefore, "Sudogwon" is the old term.
That word just originated when Seoul functioned as a perfect capital city in korea and dominated everything with the capital city's strong power.
So I firstly want to point out that *"Sudogwon" is not Seoul capital area anymore*. Yes, it's outdated knowledge of wikipedia.

Also, in korea, officially, no one uses Seoul capital area these days.
We call this area Gyeonggido, which is economically and politically the most powerful region in Korea. 
Its whole population is bigger than those of Seoul.
People in Gyeonggido has their own pride and maybe be offended if someone call their land as Seoul capital area, which imply that their land is only the surrouding area of Seoul.
(Some people in Gyeonggido don't consider Seoul as the sun of the solar system. You know what I mean?) 

Secondly, as I said before, Hwaseong consists of rural areas, fishing villages(which are not the city format) and urban area(Dongtan is the city format in Hwaseong.)
The "city" as a korean adminisrative term is a little bit different from original English meanings. The city as an administrative word in korea is the adimistration unit which gains when the rural area'population exceed 100,000. 
For example, according to korean law, a farming village can be a city as an administrative unit when its population exceeds 100,000 after gaining approval from the government. So sometimes, a city is not the actual city(urbarn area) in early stage. Later, it become a real city in later stages.
Do you understand what I am saying?

Of course, Hwaseong's population is over 500,000. But *the whole Hwaseog is NOT the city you imagine*. It's big administative region. Hwaseong is the upper administrative unit of Dongtan.
Only Dongtan is the proper city format in Hwaseong. You know what I am saying?
If you consider Hwaseong as a city. you would include tons of farmers, fisher mans, small vlliage people who don't live in urbarn areas.

This is the DATA from Hwaseong city hall's hamepage.http://www.hscity.go.kr/eng/About/seng23/index.html
Hwaseong consists of 21 districts (in plain words, 21 parts : 8 dongs, 3 eups, 10 myeons)
In korean administrative law, eup and myeon are the rural village administrative unit while dong is the city admistrative unit. 
Dongtan's official population from the cityhall is 51,302 but I think the population of Dongtan is more than that. That's why I write 60,000.

Thank you for reading.  

Source : http://www.hscity.go.kr/eng/About/seng23/index.html


----------



## citypia

To dear Denjiro,
Let me explain further for the better and deeper understanding of Seoul capital area.

*1. Topographycal feature of korea.*

Look at the map below.
The green areas are flat plain area while yellow and brownish areas are mountains. Yes, Korea is 70% mountainous nation, which means only 30% inhabitable plain lands where people can easily form villages to live in.
As you can see in the map below, the biggest green areas are in northwest and midwest of korea. That's why population of korea is concentrated in certain areas, especially Gyeonggi-provice(know as Seoul capital area wrongly). That's not because seoul is the capital city but because Gyeonggi province was and is the good places to live in, especially for farmers in old days. Of course, there had been already many towns and villages before hanyang(the old name of Seoul) was chosen to be the capital city in Joseon dynasty.










*2. Sudogwon, Honamgwon and Yeongnamgwon in old days.*

In 60s and 70s, korea's public transportation system was poor, making difficult for people to get arround at those days. For that reason, the characters of provices was distict. So korea was divisible according to features such as sudogwon, honamgwon, yeongnamgwon etc.
Actually, Sudogowon is not an official name which hasn't exact borderlines.
the funny thing is that no one knew sudogwon's border where to start and where to end. 

But nowdays, korea become a half-day life zone with excellent transportation system such as bullet-trains.(It takes only 2 hours 40 minutes from Seoul to Busan if using KTX train). And the characters of provinces disappear.
My point is that Sudogwon become meaningless since the distance in korea doesn't matter anymore. Whole country is just like within the capital city life zone.

*3. Being overshadowed by big brother, Seoul*

In western countries, a big city has its own suburbs.
Usually, the worker goes to work* inside *the city(downtown, CBD) at daytime and go home *outside* of city in the suburb at night. Therefore, the suburb usually functions as a bed town. No specific city funtions in suburb. The city and suburb have their own roles.

But in korea, it's quite differnt story. The concept of the city fuctions are quite differnt from the western countries. The concept of suburb is western concept.
In truth, many cities in Seoul capital area have their own identities and comunities. Not every cities are the Seoul's suburbs.
It's like a big compound zone, each cities has their own small city fuctions.
But if you say "Seoul capital area", you would erase these small cities in this zone.

What do you think about the word "Indochina"?
You know, this word explains the specific peninsula, using two famous two asian countries to western people, India and china. 
This word describes the land where belongs to Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos and etc, using diffrent countries names.
Do you think that this word erases unique and beautiful nations such as Cambodia, Vietnam and Laos in the peninsula?
Seoul capital area is like this. Many cities are simply being overshadowed by big brother Seoul. You know what I means.


----------



## Fakroef

citypia said:


> Denjiro, thank you for your response.
> 
> First, do you believe everything whatever wikipedia says?
> Do you think that wikipedia is always accurrate? Do you know how they get the data?
> Second, do you know what "*Sudogwon*" means in korean?
> 
> OK, let me tell you what "Sudogwon" means first.
> "Sudo" means "capital" in korean. "Gwon" means "area" in korean.
> Therefore, 'Sudogwon" means "capital city area".
> 
> Now, let me ask you one question.
> Do you know where the administrative capital of south korea" is?
> Seoul? No!
> *Seoul is NOT the administrative capital city of south korea.* Sejong city is the very administrative capital of south Korea.
> Therefore, "Sudogwon" is the old term.
> That word just originated when Seoul functioned as a perfect capital city in korea and dominated everything with the capital city's strong power.
> So I firstly want to point out that *"Sudogwon" is not Seoul capital area anymore*. Yes, it's outdated knowledge of wikipedia.
> 
> Also, in korea, officially, no one uses Seoul capital area these days.
> We call this area Gyeonggido, which is economically and politically the most powerful region in Korea.
> Its whole population is bigger than those of Seoul.
> People in Gyeonggido has their own pride and maybe be offended if someone call their land as Seoul capital area, which imply that their land is only the surrouding area of Seoul.
> (Some people in Gyeonggido don't consider Seoul as the sun of the solar system. You know what I mean?)
> 
> Secondly, as I said before, Hwaseong consists of rural areas, fishing villages(which are not the city format) and urban area(Dongtan is the city format in Hwaseong.)
> The "city" as a korean adminisrative term is a little bit different from original English meanings. The city as an administrative word in korea is the adimistration unit which gains when the rural area'population exceed 100,000.
> For example, according to korean law, a farming village can be a city as an administrative unit when its population exceeds 100,000 after gaining approval from the government. So sometimes, a city is not the actual city(urbarn area) in early stage. Later, it become a real city in later stages.
> Do you understand what I am saying?
> 
> Of course, Hwaseong's population is over 500,000. But *the whole Hwaseog is NOT the city you imagine*. It's big administative region. Hwaseong is the upper administrative unit of Dongtan.
> Only Dongtan is the proper city format in Hwaseong. You know what I am saying?
> If you consider Hwaseong as a city. you would include tons of farmers, fisher mans, small vlliage people who don't live in urbarn areas.
> 
> This is the DATA from Hwaseong city hall's hamepage.http://www.hscity.go.kr/eng/About/seng23/index.html
> Hwaseong consists of 21 districts (in plain words, 21 parts : 8 dongs, 3 eups, 10 myeons)
> In korean administrative law, eup and myeon are the rural village administrative unit while dong is the city admistrative unit.
> Dongtan's official population from the cityhall is 51,302 but I think the population of Dongtan is more than that. That's why I write 60,000.
> 
> Thank you for reading.
> 
> Source : http://www.hscity.go.kr/eng/About/seng23/index.html


Just tell me how many kilometers away is Dongtan's from Seoul?


----------



## City_of_Fury

*Mar del Plata*
Argentina


----------



## citypia

Fakroef said:


> Just tell me how many kilometers away is Dongtan's from Seoul?


If you only care the distance? I would recomend you to *do your work by yourself* then.
I'm not your answer machine.

By the way, my long explanation is NOT for you, for Denjiro. 
No need to quote my long writing again in this page.


----------



## Denjiro

Sounds interesting citypia, thank you for your explanation.

Will Sejong City actually become the new capital of South Korea? 
Is it a planned capital city like Brasilia, Astana or Canberra?


----------



## Fakroef

citypia said:


> If you only care the distance? I would recomend you to *do your work by yourself* then.
> I'm not your answer machine.
> 
> By the way, my long explanation is NOT for you, for Denjiro.
> No need to quote my long writing again in this page.


No need to be rude citypia...
For us, westerns, itsa bit confusing to look the names and the geography of China, Korea, Japan, etc.
I cant find "Dongtan" on the gmaps, that's why i asked you, if its close to the "Hwaseong City " that i find on the map, then its really close to Seoul.


----------



## Hudson11

bringing it back 

Wilmington DE, population <100,000


NYC + Philly + Baltimore + Wilimington 2010 -24 by aaron.davidson, on Flickr


----------



## mexico15

*MAZATLÁN, MÉXICO*


----------



## Andre Goth

More pics of *BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ*, Brazil, 124,557 hab in 2014


Image hosted on www.secturbc.com.br (no indication of the photographer at the source)









Image hosted on www.camboriualtopadrao.com.br by Clio Luconi









Image hosted on www.camboriualtopadrao.com.br by Clio Luconi


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Huge skyline. I guess most of these towers are hotels which don't add inhibitants?


----------



## Andre Goth

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ Huge skyline. I guess most of these towers are hotels which don't add inhibitants?


Many are summer residences for people of the state of Santa Catarina, neighboring states, Argentina and Uruguay.

The fixed population is about 125.000 inhabitants, but the city can house up to 1,000,000 travelers, or *eight times* the population of the city


----------



## la_parca

San Bernardo - Argentina - 8133 hab.








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/9515350.jpg








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/75269009.jpg








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/9515115.jpg








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/19055449.jpg


----------



## Kaufmann

*Dortmund Skyline*









Quelle: Kalender DEW21


----------



## elculo

:weird:

Dortmund = small city???

City pop: 580.000
Metro pop: 8.500.000


----------



## wespje1990

Zwolle, Netherlands, 125.000


----------



## Waffles

*A few US skylines I never knew existed...*

1. Amarillo, TX (190K People)

2. Century City (Beverly Hills), CA (34K)

3. Grand Rapids, MI (193K)

4. New Haven, CT (130K)

5. Norfolk, VA (245K)

6. Oakland, CA (390K)

7. Reading, PA (89K)

8. St. Petersburg, FL (253K)

9. Wichita, KS (382K)


----------



## ILTarantino

My unknown city:
*Taranto (Apulia, Southern Italy) - 200,000 inhabitants*


----------



## urban_encounter

charmedone said:


> Hartford CT


I've never been to Hartford but I really find this photo to show a very picturesque city.


----------



## World 2 World

*Putrajaya - MALAYSIA*



nazrey said:


> 160529 Dataran Putrajaya 16 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 160529 Dataran Putrajaya 18 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 160529 Dataran Putrajaya 10 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Putra Mosque - Putrajaya by sydbad, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Saskatoon Canada (pop. 305,000 metro)


----------



## Seoul_Korea

A city that is still developing a respectable skyline. Tallest tower height: 154m

*나주 Naju, South Korea | 88,810 inhabitants*





































http://m.blog.naver.com/paran100479/220462946634 http://blog.daum.net/ppidori272/8473401 http://i.ytimg.com/vi/olhMg70dPrw/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Hudson11

urban_encounter said:


> I've never been to Hartford but I really find this photo to show a very picturesque city.


New England overall is picturesque. 
To provide another example, Providence has a larger population, but still falls under 200,000.


Providence sunset from Point Street Bridge by Jeremy Mularella, on Flickr


----------



## Sun

This is a great thread. I'm finding a lot of unique buildings in cities I've never heard of. You don't know what you don't know!

Balneário Camboriú might be the winner for me - I've noticed that the towns/cities that are tourist or seasonal destinations definitely have the upper hand in high-rises. There are of course other factors too, zoning, cost, topography, politics, etc. Nevertheless, in these smaller-sized cities it becomes very evident. 

Here are a couple other small cities I've not seen posted here yet. Maybe not the best but definitely interesting in their own rights


Duluth, Minnesota, USA
--City Population in 2015: 86,110 (wikipedia)
--Metro population in 2010: 279,601 (wikipedia)








by: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Skyline-Duluth-20060330.jpg









by: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/28/ec/68/28ec6805fe8d8a9d74690c97945d88b0.jpg
4th of July; Downtown Duluth MN by J L, on Flickr


Reykjavik, Iceland: 
--City Population in 2015: 130,345 (wikipedia)
--Metro population in 2011: 202,341 (wikipedia)









From this site: http://cheapvacationholiday.com/iceland/#prettyPhoto









by: Paulus Veltman, https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulveltman/3768537955/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## A Chicagoan

Mobile, Alabama has a great skyline for its size, and has the tallest building in the state.


----------



## Kamikaza

Krusevac,Serbia...


----------



## RandomDude01

Portland Oregon
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Portland_and_Mt_Hood.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

RandomDude01 said:


> Portland Oregon
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Portland_and_Mt_Hood.jpg


That's not exactly a small city . . .


----------



## A Chicagoan

A Chicagoan said:


> Mobile, Alabama has a great skyline for its size, and has the tallest building in the state.


Er, not exactly a _great_ skyline, but it's still nice.


----------



## Thorondor

Enjoyed looking through all the skylines on here! For resort cities, I'd go with Balneario, Brazil. For very small, I think Yellowknife is quite impressive. 
I think Rochester, MN is right up there for small cities. 
Pop (2015): 112,000 
Metro (2015): 214,000

Current Tallest Buildings: 342', 305', 298', 295', 292'

Planned/Proposed Buildings: 30 stories(455') (10 story expansion of current building)
24 story and 23 story towers part of $200m development
23 story tower (277') part of $140m development
19 story tower (290') (17 story expansion of current building)
16 story tower 
13 story tower part of $110m development


----------



## EMArg

The skyline of the city of Rosario, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

^^


More of these great views on the city of *Rosario*:


----------



## Rafael MG

Rosario has, indeed, a very beautiful skyline. Nevertheless, it doesn´t fit in this thread, since it has around 1 million inhabitants. Anyway, it´s always a pleasure seeing pictures of Rosario


----------



## CarltonHill

*Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Canada*​


>


source


----------



## CarltonHill

*Townsville, Queensland
Australia*​


>


source


----------



## Nightsky

I say Benidorm. Not a very beatiful city, and most of the skyscrapers are not beautiful to look at alone but it is very clean (not dirty at all as someone said, have been there!) and the skyline looks amazing with the sea and mountain backdrop!


----------



## Waffles

Which is kind of weird because Hartford has the larger skyline, but the smaller population.


----------



## Waffles

No, that's a great skyline.


----------



## Burrazer

Banja Luka 200,000 inhabitants


----------



## msquaredb

Fort Wayne, Indiana. Population 253,691

















































We have some nice infill projects going on as well. People are moving downtown and condos/apartments are being built and older buildings are being converted to housing. 








Great video of the city here.


----------



## mexico15

*MAZATLÁN MEXICO* 438,000


----------



## EMArg

*ROSARIO | ARGENTINA* - From the airplane *(Landing at the Rosario International Airport)*:


----------



## EMArg

^^


Taken from this video:


----------



## elculo

@Rosario
A city with ~1 million inhabitants is definetely _not_ a small city


----------



## Burrazer

*Padova*








fonte:http://www.i-res.it/it/


----------



## phantrang

chien luoc seo Wellington must be there in the top 5 thuoc khac


----------



## Burrazer

Lubiana








fonte:http://shrani.najdi.si/


----------



## Yellow Fever

msquaredb said:


> Fort Wayne, Indiana. Population 253,691


From Wikipedia..



> With an estimated population of 260,326 in 2015, Fort Wayne is the 77th most populous city in the United States and the second largest in Indiana, after Indianapolis. It is the principal city of the Fort Wayne metropolitan area, consisting of Allen, Wells, and Whitley counties, a combined population of *419,453 as of 2011*. In addition to the three core counties, the combined statistical area (CSA) includes Adams, DeKalb, Huntington, Noble, and Steuben counties, with an estimated population of *615,077*.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Please use the pop of the metro area and not just the city itself, otherwise I could put Vancouver in this thread, the city of Vancouver has only 500,000 residents.


----------



## linum

Brisbane, Australia.







[/url]14716473_562499817275507_8204414848587530240_n by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_4537 by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## linum

Yellow Fever said:


> Please use the pop of the metro area and not just the city itself, otherwise I could put Vancouver in this thread, the city of Vancouver has only 500,000 residents.


OK well I put Brisbane in this thread and the Brisbane metro has 2,400,000....


----------



## gyn-sp

*Londrina, Brazil

500.000 residents*


----------



## gyn-sp

*Chapecó, Brazil

200.000 residents

City that lost its football team in a sad air crash.*


----------



## DEJAH

Cartagena, Colombia
_1 million inhabitants_


----------



## RandomDude01

Tacoma Washington:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

...



the man from k-town said:


> HK
> 
> 
> night lights victoria habour by Klaus Mokosch, auf Flickr
> 
> DSC_7621.jpg by terrytang123, auf Flickr
> 
> Hong Kong by mccrya, auf Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Mobile*, AL
Around 200k residents as of 2010. Very small skyline but with a pretty good skyline centerpiece.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Downtown_Mobile_2008_02.jpg


----------



## RokasLT

*VILNIUS 542 k*


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I think we should stick with cities with populations less than 500,000.


----------



## Jordan Tan

Karawaci
100 K
A Township in Indonesia









Will Transform Became This


----------



## goschio

Offenbach skyline


----------



## alexandru.mircea

goodybear said:


> Basel Switzerland (168,000 inhabitants)


It's a much bigger urban area (including 37k people over the border in France). Overall the metro area is probably somewhere around 800k, I'm not sure exactly which figure to choose from the available ones.


----------



## A Chicagoan

goschio said:


> Offenbach skyline


Isn't that London?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Yes...but the first is Offenbach.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Youngstown, Ohio, United States* (Pop. 65,000 in 2013):
Wide Angle Skyline by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Syracuse, New York* <150k city pop.









John Marino via wikipedia


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Providence, Rhode Island, United States* (Pop. 179,000):
Providence Skyline #10 by Anthony Shipp, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ very nice. Got a night view as well?


----------



## Kadzman

Since we have Syracuse up there, how about Rochester N.Y?


----------



## A Chicagoan

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ very nice. Got a night view as well?



Providence Skyline by Chen Yiming, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Little Rock, Arkansas* <200k city pop 


800_2071 Little Rock by linda, on Flickr


----------



## hayds

Darwin, NT, Australia. Pop. 143,000


----------



## MalimDeMan

Putrajaya. The Administration Capital of Malaysia. Pop: 88,300 (2015)
The home to world's largest roundabout.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, United States* (pop. 49,000):

Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, October 28, 2006 by Kevin Long, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Wheeling, West Virginia, United States* (pop. 27,000):

Wheeling West Virginia [CC BY-SA 2.5 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5)], by Tim Kiser (w:User:Malepheasant) (Self-photographed), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## AroundTheWorld!

*Salinas* | *Ecuador*
Pop. ~50.000 









​


----------



## World 2 World

*PUTRAJAYA - MALAYSIA*


----------

